# Tàng kinh cát > Chương trình cad, cam, cnc v.v... >  Học đầy đủ các kiến thức về phần mềm mastercam

## laodai

Có thể thấy trong thế giới CAD/CAM/CNC thì có khá nhiều hãng liên tục các tranh bằng việc cho ra các sản phẩm mới là các phần mềm phục vụ cho lĩnh vực này và họ liên tục cải tiến cập nhật thêm và các tính năng mới cũng như loại bỏ những hoặc giảm tối đa những tính năng gây khó khăn cho người dùng. Chung quy lại thì mỗi phần mềm điều có một ưu điểm cũng như nhược điểm riêng vàt dựa vào đó người sử dụng sẽ chọn phần mềm nào cho phù hợp với công việc mình nhất để sử dụng dụng.

Đối với các phần mềm về CAM thì hầu như những phần mềm đều có đầy đủ tính năng về gia công như: powermill, cimatron, solidcam, inventerCAM hoặc các modul về gia công được tích hợp vào trong các phần mềm lớn như siemens nx, catia hay proE/Creo nhưng nhìn chung lại có thể thấy tại Việt Nam người dùng khá là ưa chuộng phần mềm mastercam, đây là một trong những công cụ gia công khá mạnh mang đầy đủ các modul về gia công từ phay đến tiện cho đến nhiều trục hay là từ gia công 3 trục đến nhiều trục các phiên bản phần mềm mastercam được sử dụng phổ biến bao gồm mastercam X5, X6, X7 bên cạnh đó nhiều phiên bản cũ vẫn được sử dụng rất nhiều như mastercam V9, mastercam X, mastercam X4. 


Bài viết này chia sẻ đến mọi người tài bộ tài liệu hướng dẫn lập trình gia công trên mastercam đầy đủ các phiên bản khác nhau cũng như đầy đủ các modul về gia công trong ngành cơ khí. Các tài liệu đã được sắp xếp để các kiến thức mà bạn học được có tính hệ thống và liên tục. Nếu bạn công ty bạn vẫn đang sử dụng các phiên bản cũ thì vẫn có các tài liệu dành cho các phiên bản cũ còn nếu bạn muốn bắt đầu việc học với phiên bản mới thì vẫn có các tài liệu hướng dẫn dành cho các phiên bản mới như mastercam X8, X9

*Link Tài Liệu Mastercam: https://technicalvnplus.com/article/...tercam-x9-free
*

----------

